# Installing Sim Safari and Sim Theme Park on XP



## loulou296 (Mar 1, 2008)

My kids have a lot of the sim games and haven't used them since going to WINXP. Now they ar trying to install on this OS and its stopping at CANNOT CREATE PROGRAM FOLDER. Is there a fix for this? I've searched the internet but your forum sems to know more in this area. Obviously the %windir% in 98 is not the same in XP. I noticed that when it asked for what program folder to put it in, it had no folders listed in the 'Existing folders' section. Any leads?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Installing Sim Safari and Sim Theme Park*

Hi loulou296 and welcome to TSF !

You may have better help about this issue if you contact the game's creator/publisher.

Maybe these links could help : 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-sims-safari-58790.html
http://www.opentechsupport.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=39935

I'll move this thread to the gaming support section where you may have better help.


----------



## loulou296 (Mar 1, 2008)

Actually I think its more an XP issue. It installs fine on my sons machine. Perhaps I should try a repair of winxp and see if that helps. All I know is that an installation program creating a program folder in the start menu but it can't read what programs are already there (in the menu) says to me that it has no clue what the windows default directory is. Its not a program problem. Its my daughters specific machine and her XP register.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

The game section mostly deals with games running on XP, it's just that anything about games is discussed here.

Have you looked at the 2 links in my previous post ?

Try to install the game in a folder with no space in its name (like c:\sims\ for instance)

Check the environment variables on your daughter's computer : right-click my computer => properties => advanced => environment variables. Check that windir is set to C:\WINDOWS.


----------

